# FS POLA limited Edition Operating Sawmill



## Martin Goller (Feb 12, 2008)

I put my unused POLA sawmill in the classifieds. It is in the accessory category. 



http://www.mylargescale.com/Shopping/Classifieds/tabid/61/agentType/View/PropertyID/181/Default.aspx 



Direct link to all photos: 



http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/martingoller/Sawmill/sawmill.htm



Best regards, Martin


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Would love to have that, i didn't even know they existed.


----------

